# its time to go to fair again



## jk47 (Jun 26, 2015)

im taking my 2 York X to my local fair on mon. I well post pics of my pigs later on but wish me luck getting a good price at auction this year. I also raised a goat,lamb,turkey but that's for another post


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 27, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck!!! I am in 4H and will take my chickens to the http://www.arapahoecountyfair.com/ in the end of July however, I don't have to worry about the market sale, I hope to do it next year. I am getting excided as there is the hurry to do all the e-records for cake decorating and cats. I am going to state for a cake decorating contest and am hoping to bring another thing, either my cake of best show bird. Wish me luck!!!
My profile pick was a selfie I took from my Kindle after the cake decorating contest.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Hang on, I can't wish you luck until I see pictures of those pigs!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

I will grab pictures of my amazing chickens in a sec


----------



## jk47 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## jk47 (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome, as prep goes on I will post chicken photos


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

Wow, they are beautiful hogs, thank you for the photos. Love the wide stance on the one in the first photo. I wish you the best of luck!

We'll sit tight and wait for those chicken pics


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Okay, I can go get some now


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Got 15 of them, only the best are getting posted.
I chose 7, however my Kindle is being mean, I will post when it behaves, our if I email them to my computer


----------



## jk47 (Jun 28, 2015)

Poka_doodle  are your chickens meat or show birds ?


----------



## jk47 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you mysunwolf I hope the judge thinks the same  and I well post live to freezer pics of all my animals when I get back like I always do


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 28, 2015)

Mine are show birds, I am thinking of doing both next year.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 29, 2015)

Okay, I found these old photos from our two previous shows


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 29, 2015)

No poultry shows or sales in NC after August 1st.

It's going to be a major blow to not have poultry at the NC State Fair. 

Something to do with migratory birds transmitting bird flu.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 29, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> No poultry shows or sales in NC after August 1st.
> 
> It's going to be a major blow to not have poultry at the NC State Fair.
> 
> Something to do with migratory birds transmitting bird flu.



We are kind of on the same thing here too- fairs are okay but nothing else till the end of the year.  A form has to be filled out as well for us.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 29, 2015)

Here's the story.

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/local/article23754268.html


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh, WOW. We will be tested before and probably more, although that does worry me


----------



## jk47 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## jk47 (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## jk47 (Jun 30, 2015)

Top weighs 236
Bottom weighs 270


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2015)

WOW, when? Good luck!!!

My main girl Pumpkin and I are getting prepared for a close competition and hopefully making it to the state fair


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2015)

I WON CHAMPION INTERMEDIATE POULTRY SHOWMAN!!!
To add to that fact, Pumpkin wasn't drinking for the first two days of fair, she did lay an egg, just not drink. It was close, but I can credit my Naked Neck knowledge for the win


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

Congrats on the fair! 

We have banned all poultry/fowl at all fairs and swaps in the state of MN to prevent the Bird Flu... Baaad things with that going around.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2015)

We had a major testing in Colorado and the exibitors were responsable for reporting if our animals were sick, like when my chicken had not drank at all during fair even though she laid an egg


----------



## jk47 (Aug 8, 2015)

Forgot to tell ya all I'm back from fair I made $1,000 off my pigs 
Most money I have ever made


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow!!!
My money hasn't come back yet but premiums gave me $61.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 8, 2015)

@jk47 your piggies look great this year.    congrats on the pay out, makes all that hard work worth it.  and a big congratulations to you too @Poka_Doodle, champion intermediate poultry showman, awesome!.  now young lady where are those pictures, lol


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 8, 2015)

@goatgurl on my computer, lol, and true. Our you can check out my photo on the Picture of the Week thread


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 17, 2015)

@goatgurl check out my new avatar, my favorite picture


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 18, 2015)

Congratulations to all the 4-Hers out there raising animals for fair.  None of the visitors know how hard you guys had to work on your project animals to get them raised, fitted and shown.  As a 4-H mom of 4 kids who raised everything for fair and did all the work themselves, I really congratulate you on your accomplishments.  Congratulations and cheers to all 4-H parents too - it takes a lot of commitment by the kids but a lot of dedication on the parents' part too.  Happy times!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks, I am going to start me market birds this year


----------



## jk47 (Aug 18, 2015)

I agree with Ridge top 
I dont know how many times my mom had to take time off work to before I could drive to take my to the Ag. Dept at odd times and wake up at 6am on her days off so I could feed my stock and making sure my FFA uniform stayed clean at fairs by going home to wash and iron them 
FFA/4h is diffently a group effort with the members, advisors and parents


----------



## Ridgetop (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, but no matter how much work it is we parents love it too.  And that is what parents are for!  We love you kids!  And it is a great learning experience in commitment, responsibility, etc.  I see you have pigs - my kids used to have pig races on theirs when they were 8 & 9 the winner was the one who stayed on the longest.  the loser had to round them up! LOL


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 5, 2015)

For me and my future I think that County Fair will be my first of three shows in three months, a lot of work but then fun. I think I should train a few more showmanship birds if I want to be like that though. My main girl can do one or two of those three and Stock Show but I don't want to were her out with showmanship, I want to keep it fun and make it last for a while. That is one of those things hard to realize.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 13, 2015)

I want to show again!!! Litarly. Anyways, I found out on Sunday I had been awarded Grand Champion Poultry Herdsman. No idea quite how, but I did talk to the superintendent about noticing my main show bird hadn't drank for 2 days, and show was the next day.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 31, 2015)

Stock Show is coming and my best girl isn't doing so well. Also I have to train another showmanship bird to fill the spot of my chicken Pumpkin who had done my past shows but passed on Halloween. The effort put in isn't realized from those who see our animals or projects, they only look at the final result, but those E-Records are a lot of work. Congrats to those who do them during the School year, not just July when we know we have to. To me the reward is fair week, once Monday comes it is pretty easy. Sure we have the Tuesday baths and the food packing, we know there will be a son reward for baths and food packing is rather fun, I may have thought my girls needed a lot more food then they actually did, but oh well.


----------



## sadieml (Jul 14, 2016)

Sorry for the late dated likes on this thread.  I wasn't paying attention to the dates.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm like two weeks from fair now. I rode in the show ring tonight.


----------

